# Weather



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know about anyone else but I'm losing my mind with this weather I might have to visit are friends down south to cure my cabin fever.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

You'll have to go pretty far south... Philly/South Jersey will have highs in the mid 40s the rest of the week, with rain Wednesday and Thursday. Had three inches of snow Monday... This winter just keeps hanging on! I'm tempted to book a cheap round-trip ticket to Miami, just to hang out at the airport and warm my ancient bones....


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Keep heading south! Weather here still basically [email protected] Rain all week and hi's in the forty's. That's like about 20 degrees below the normal hi's for around here this time of year........When will it ever end?  

Sounds like a decent idea, Jake. Maybe we all should have us a meetin' at Miami International. Heck, let's make it St. Thomas or somewhere like that. I could use some heat.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Ruedy!

Where's the Greenhouse Effect when you need it? Another Nor'Easter coming up the coast Friday. Where were they in the Fall when we needed them to drive the bait (and the feeding stripers) closer to the beaches?

There is a theory out there that the melting Arctic icecap will change the salinity of the Northern Atlantic and stop the flow of the 5 mph Gulf Stream, plunging the NE coastal area into a decade or two of BELOW NORMAL temps. They cite evidence of this happening before -- the 1770s with Washington's famous Valley Forge winter, and the 1890s when the major Eastern rivers all froze over, allowing huge ice skating parties in Philadelphia and New York. If it starts snowing in May, I'm headed to Brownsville, Texas!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake 

even though the fishing is great is Texas the temps in the summer stay in the 100's now I like it hot but that is a bit much


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It looks like Sunday the day to try and get the first fish on the year I the Old man winter will finally leave my state


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Thursday night's/Friday morning's Nor'Easter washed away half the beach in Atlantic City, NJ. Hopefully it will head offshore and not put a dampner on your plans. If you do go, let us know about it.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

While were are talking about the weather how can it be close to the 80's today and tomorrow and down to the mid 40's on Thursday and Friday. I think I'm going to SCREEM!!


----------

